#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Condoleren en verder gaan of toch maar ....

## DeMennooos

Ik zit wederom weer met open mond de reactie op het dodelijk ongeval van afgelopen weekend te lezen.
Ok, goed dat er zulke postings zijn, we staan weer even met beide benen op de grond, voor zolang als het duurt, maar gaan dan weer vrolijk verder op de manier die we gewend zijn.

Ff dat lampje stellen op een keukentrapje, gaat al jaren goed dus waarom nu niet. Ik pak wel ff snel dat kistje dan kan ik er ook bij lullig dat ie op wielen staat en je net ff verkeerd op die kist gaat staan omdat je er net niet bij kan.

Laten we wel wezen, zolang we op de oude vertrouwde manier verder gaan, er mensen zijn die vinden dat je niet hoeft te hebben geleerd om een takeltje te mogen hangen (want dat staat niet in de wet zeggen ze dan), even snel zonder welke manier van veiligheid dan ook weer eens gaan klimmen voor dat ene lampje of weer eens een nachtje doorhalen zullen we nog regelmatig dit soort verhalen voor onze kiezen krijgen.

Niet dat ik heilig ben, maar mijn tenen trekken een beetje krom bij veel van de reacties in zo'n post. We vinden het allemaal heel erg maar doen we er zelf ook iets aan?

We weten ondertussen ook wel dat het cultuurverschil op dat gebied tussen Nederland en Belgie enorm groot is. Ik zeg wel cultuurverschil, maar het gaat natuurlijk om de wet en regelgeving.
Hier staan ze al over je schouder te hijgen als je na 12 uur nog op je benen staat, in Belgie mag je volgens mij gewoon doorwerken tot je er bij neervalt. Hoorde ik trouwens ook weer vandaag van een collega werkend bij een niet nader te noemen groot PA bedrijf.
Wij 12 uur (soms 14) met een grote bouw/draai ploeg en een sloopploeg, in belgie met minder personeel en langere uren.
Een ongeluk gebeurt meestal als iets routine is en met de auto als het vlak bij huis is (als je moe bent)

Dussss. Om een lang verhaal niet nog langer en saaier te maken dan het al is.

Wat gaan we hier zelf aan doen, of wie wordt de volgende?!?!

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik kan me nog een leuke story herinneren...2 niet nader te noemen personen waren onderweg van een disco ergens in nederland naar huis. op een gegevenmoment wordt meneer de chauffeur moe, zijn bijrijder heeft geen rijbewijs..dus meneer de chauffeur, zo slim als ie eigenlijk is, stopt op de eerst volgende parking, om ff een uurtje een tukje te doen...geeft meneer de bijrijder naderhand, achter de rug van meneer de chauffeur om commentaar tegen zijn werkgever, over het feit dat meneer de chauffeur een uurtje ging pitten...gelukkig was meneer de werkgever erg sociaal voeld en meneer de bijrijder kreeg de wind van voren...meneer de werkgever zei : ik heb liever dat ie gaat slapen, dan dat ie zichzelf en mijn volle auto totalloss rijdt...meneer de chauffeur heeft natuurlijk achteraf dikke pret en heeft zijn verstand gebruikt...

het geen wat ik er mee wil zeggen, welk tijdstip het is, hoe vol je auto zit, hoe druk dat je het hebt, geef je verstand ten alletijden voorrang. dat voorkomt een hele hoop elende.

ps: ik doe zelf vaak,erg vaak gekke/rare dingen, maar ik ga me absoluut niet kapot werken voor een paar rooie rot centen, al zou het mijn werk kosten..

en die evt. uur verstraging,.....jammer..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

Bijgewerkt door - Olaf Duffhuës op 23/11/2002  02:26:43

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> .... het cultuurverschil op dat gebied tussen Nederland en Belgie enorm groot is. Ik zeg wel cultuurverschil, maar het gaat natuurlijk om de wet en regelgeving.
> Hier staan ze al over je schouder te hijgen als je na 12 uur nog op je benen staat, in Belgie mag je volgens mij gewoon doorwerken tot je er bij neervalt. Hoorde ik trouwens ook weer vandaag van een collega werkend bij een niet nader te noemen groot PA bedrijf....



Hallo Menno .... en Olaf ....
met de strekking van jullie postings ben ik het helemaal eens. 
Alleen bovenstaand citaat klopt niet! De Arbowet die we in Nederland hebben is in reikwijdte niet specifiek Nederlands. Het is de uitwerking in de Nederlandse Wetgeving van de Europese Richtlijn die de veiligheid, gezondheid en welzijn van werknemers op de werkplek regelt, die eerste helft 90-er jaren van kracht geworden is! En die geldt net zo goed in Belgie, als in die andere 16 lidstaten. Maar als er geen controles op de naleving van die wet worden gehouden - en dat is bij onze zuiderburen een stuk minder dan bij ons (daar hebben ze ook maar iets van 10 flitspalen in het hele land, om eens een ander controle-item te noemen. Maar de controle op Cannabis is wel weer strenger!)- dan stelt de formele invoering van die Arbeidswetgeving dus geen bal voor. Die paar steekproefjes per jaar hebben totaal geen effect, als het resultaat een boeteoplegging is van ca. 1000,00 Euro voor een verhuurbedrijf, met een "pakkans" van eens in de 5 jaar! 
Ik ken een directeur van een groot Belgisch lichtverhuurbedrijf die zich beklaagde over het feit dat hij beboet voor een werkuren-overtreding van zijn personeel en het jaar daarop voor dezelfde (!) fout op hetzelfde (!) evenement weer bekeurd werd! Hoe koppig [of dom]<img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle> kun je dan zijn? <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maar 1000 Euro per jaar is natuurlijk een lachertje op de totale omzet, dus dat kan nog jaren zo voortduren. Totdat Amerikaanse toestanden - via advocaten met joekels van claims - dit soort van laksheid aan de kaak stellen. Overigens gaat natuurlijk het personeel niet vrijuit, want je stelt je leven niet bewust in de waagschaal. En het voorbeeld van Olaf geeft aan dat ook die houding wel op respect en waardering kan rekenen... er zijn misschien alleen te veel "bijrijders" in deze branche aktief?!
Rinus

----------


## Tiemen

Het gaat over een Europese Richtlijn (zoals je zelf zei Rinus). Met andere woorden, het is een richtlijn, geen verplichting, de landen moeten dit zelf in hun wetgeving inbouwen. De wetgeving is dus TOTAAL verschillend in de 15<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> lidstaten.

Het verhaal van chauffeurs en slapen kan ik heel goed begrijpen...Heb zelf zoiets van heel dicht meegemaakt (nee ik was niet de chauffeur!). En het is geen lachertje. En op dat vlak zitten we serieus achter in vergelijking met andere buurlanden!

Waarom niet een harnas dragen, altijd als je in constructies klimt, of op ladders kruipt? Waarom geen veiligheidsschoenen en helm dragen? Het kan allemaal. Ik zeg niet dat ik zelf een engeltje ben. Maar we moeten gewoon ons best doen. En op dat vlak heeft beglië nog heel wat in te halen. Behalve op de grootste evenementen (bvb. Werchter) is de veiligheid toch niet wat ze zou moeten zijn...

Ook de lange uren zijn een feit...Als ik 's middag om 13u begin, en ik heb om 6u de volgende ochtend gedaan...Dat is lang...Té lang...Maar het is ingeburgerd. En een heel simpel woord kan veel verklaren : concurrentie.

Tiemen

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Behalve op de grootste evenementen (bvb. Werchter) is de veiligheid toch niet wat ze zou moeten zijn...



Tiemen, NOTP is HET grootste event in België... en laat nu net daar eeen fataal ongeluk gebeuren...





[OFFTOPIC]
PS :




> citaat:
> Daar hebben ze ook maar iets van 10 flitspalen in het hele land



Rinus,

ik vrees dat je het laatste half jaar niet meer in Belgisch Limburg bent geweest... In Hasselt zijn er kruispunten met maar liefst 8(ACHT) flitspalen!

[/offtopic]

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Tiemen

Ho ho ho...Rustig...denk aan je bloeddruk...Ik heb EEN VOORBEELD gegeven van de grootste evenementen in Belgie! En ja op de NOTP, daar is het ongeluk gebeurd...Waarom? Misschien tijdsdruk...Moest die druk er geweest zijn? Nee. Zou het ongeluk gebeurd zijn zonder die druk? Niemand weet het. Als het aankomt op het te snel willen verwisselen van lifeline, wie is dan de schuldige? De werkgever? Als die werkgever de oorzaak is dat die wisseling van lifeline foutgelopen is (bvb door tijdsdruk) dan moeten we ons inderdaad ernstig vragen gaan stellen.

Tiemen

Bijgewerkt door - Tiemen op 23/11/2002  18:21:52

----------


## johan L.

Ook ik heb nog een "mooi" voorbeeld. 
heb maandagochtend het verhaal van notp verteld op de zaak,
dinsdag of woensdag moeten we voor 1 standje 4 motors in t dak knopen.
zecht die collega van me Ik neem dat harnas niet mee hoor t zijn "maar" vier takels.

dan denk ik bij me eigen waarom hebben we nou t ongeval besproken, PBM's gehad en vca moeten halen.

Net deed ie het nog.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Ho ho ho...Rustig...denk aan je bloeddruk...Ik heb EEN VOORBEELD gegeven van de grootste evenementen in Belgie! En ja op de NOTP, daar is het ongeluk gebeurd...Waarom? Misschien tijdsdruk...Moest die druk er geweest zijn? Nee. Zou het ongeluk gebeurd zijn zonder die druk? Niemand weet het. Als het aankomt op het te snel willen verwisselen van lifeline, wie is dan de schuldige? De werkgever? Als die werkgever de oorzaak is dat die wisseling van lifeline foutgelopen is (bvb door tijdsdruk) dan moeten we ons inderdaad ernstig vragen gaan stellen.



Was niet de bedoeling je zo op die fout te wijzen, maar wat ik gewoon wou duidelijk maken is dat het evengoed op grote evenementen (zoals the proms, werchter, Beachrock) ook kan gebeuren... 
Ook al worden op de grote events veiligheidsregels idd beter gerespecteerd dan op kleinschalige events. Hoe jammer ook.


Heb op verschillende grote events al ongelukken zien gebeuren tijdens op- en afbouw... (erg en minder erg)
Enkele jaren geleden is er een takel terechtgekomen op een persoon tijdens de afbraak (van EEN groot event, waar tevens de nodige veiligheidsmaatregelen genomen waren), net voor mijn ogen... Kan je zeggen dat je zo'n beeld nooit vergeet... al liep het al bij al nog redelijk goed af...
Raar dat DAARNA plots wordt gehamerd op het gebruik van veiligheidshelmen...
Dat er altijd IETS moet gebeuren voordat er maatregelen worden getroffen..


Tijdsdruk zal misschien een oorzaak kunnen zijn, maar ik denk eerder aan het verkeerd gebruiken van de veiligheidsvoorzieningen en voor de non-chalantie van de gebruikers...




De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

Bijgewerkt door - mansho op 23/11/2002  18:35:24

----------


## ralph

Tijdsdruk en routine matig handelen komt uitsluitend en alleen door de concurentie postitie van een bedrijf waarvoor iemand die klus uitvoerd.

Bovenstaande zin is in mijn ogen volledig dekkend voor de manier waarop 80% van de ongevallen tot stand komt. De overige 20% betreft het dan echte ongevallen.

Zolang scholing wel bestaat, richtlijnen zijn opgesteld maar wergevers niet het belang inzien van een verdere professionalisering van de branche waar ze actief in zijn gebeurt er niets en blijven ongevallen plaatsvinden.

Even heel simple bedrijfseconomisch tegen een dodelijk ongeval aankijken; waarom investeren in dure cursussen, (VOP, VCA, vakbekwaamheidsdiploma's) als je als werkgever toch niet aansprakelijk wordt gesteld?

Zelf zal ik wel een uitzonderlijk geval zijn. Maar een werkgever/opdrachtgever die niet voldoende rekening houdt met de veiligheid van mijzelf of andere crewleden, dus niet de juiste middelen voorhanden heeft, niet deskundige mensen aan het werk zet, die kan wat mij betreft de boom in.
Ik zal wel een moraalriddr zijn als ik dan afkaah, maar ik doe het wel!..net zoals mensen op de werkvloer op hun eigen verantwoordelijkheid wijzen.
Wanneer steeds meer mensen dat gaan doen groeit bij nog meer mensen het besef dat veilig werken niet een sluitpost maar een basisvoorwaarde dient te zijn.

tjo!

----------


## Tiemen

Routine-matig handelen is denk ik niet uitsluitend de oorzaak van een concurrentie-positie. Je moet nogaltijd wat verstand in je kop hebben, en zorgen dat het géén routine wordt. Dat een bewuste werkgever daar voor een stuk tussenzit is waar, maar je zit er ook zelf voor een stuk tussen.

En we zijn hier maar aan het roepen en tieren, veiligheid hier en veiligheid daar. Maar het lijkt me een beetje als met vliegtuigongevallen. Het is natuurlijk beter dat er geen gebeuren, maar als er 1 gebeurt, oei oei, dan wil niemand meer vliegen, enz...Maar het blijft zo dat vliegen véél veiliger is dan bvb. met de auto rijden. We zitten in een industrie waar je niet altijd met je voeten op de grond blijft. En net als in iedere andere bedrijfstak komen arbeidsongevallen voor. Ik keur ze niet goed, en liever geen dan één, maar laat ons ook een beetje realistisch zijn...We moeten aan veiligheid denken, en meer aan veiligheid denken dan we er nu aan denken, maar we moeten er ook mee leren leven dat er altijd iets kán fout lopen. En dan zouden we inderdaad naar die zogezegde 20% van Ralph moeten gaan (alhoewel het volgens mij wel iets meer dan 20% is...).

Tiemen

----------


## peentje

Persoonlijk heb ik erg weinig te maken met grote(re) projecten en evenementen dus heb ik een volgende vraag die misschien wel meer forumgebruikers willen weten....

Wat zijn de richtlijnen en wetten die het meest van toepassing zijn op de lokaties waar men dit soort feesten doen en dezelfde vraag voor het plaatselijke zaaltje die een drive-in huurt.....

Natuurlijk kan ik zelf ook wel een paar bedenken maar vind het vrij lastig om het allemaal te begrijpen uit de diverse ambtelijke omschrijvingen die ik wel eens heb gezien.....



i'm a handyman, i screw anything

----------


## DeMennooos

Goed, we worden wakker. Nog niet zo hard bij het vullen van de condoleance topic, maar we komen er wel. Nog een paar ongevalletjes en de rest word ook wel wakker denk ik.
Ja ik weet het lekker ongezouten uit de hoek komen, maar zo is het wel. 

Maar nu is er een onderwerp waarin we kunnen kijken hoe en wat we zelf kunnen doen (buiten al die mooie organisaties die in vele lange vergaderingen hetzelfde proberen te doen) om toch maar veiliger te werken. Ja het is me wat al die verenigingen. Werp een blik op www.arbopodium.nl en je komt zelfs de PRESA niet eens tegen in het lijstje en die moeten ons straks toch gaan vertegenwoordigen bij de ARBO, en vertellen waarom de regeltjes die zij bedacht hebben door de ARBO over moeten worden genomen, of zoals mooi gesteld werd een dwingende richtlijn moet worden.

Nu we het toch over "onze" brancheorganisatie hebben. Wie zijn eigenlijk degene die die regels voor ons aan het bedenken zijn. Volgens de website zijn dat maar liefst 12! bedrijven. Nou ja welke kun je zo denk ik wel raden. Zou er een reden zijn waarom er slechts 12! bedrijven lid zijn van die club? Die zal er vast zijn, maar ik heb hem nog niet kunnen bedenken. J&H is ook lid van de PRESA en misschien dat iemand (Admin of Ralph) iets over die club kan vertellen waarom we juist wel lid moeten worden.

Maar ja zoals gezegd, kijk op www.arbopodium.nl en door de bomen zie je het ARBO bos niet meer. Ok, ook theater en gezelschaporganisaties zitten er tussen, maar die streven denk ik allemaal hetzelfde doel na als het op veiligheid aan komt. Ehm, veilig werken misschien en het opstellen van regels voor dat veilig werken?

Na mijn post zijn er (gelukkig) een aantal reacties geweest. Heerlijk weer een welles nietus spelletje en probeer maar tegen elkaar op te boksen. De overeenkomst tussen welles nietus en het veranderen van je werkpatroon zie ik nog niet echt, maar misschien wordt dat op pagina 10 wel duidelijk. Of ben ik nu te enthousiast en zit er op dit forum werkelijk maar een handje vol mensen die zich druk maakt over veiligheid van hunzelf en de veiligheid van anderen.

Rinus, bij deze stel ik mijn opmerking over die wet en regelgeving bij. Ik vraag me alleen af in hoeverre de Nederlandse Arbo regels ook daadwerkelijk overeenkomen met de ARBO regels in andere landen.
Neem nou bijvoorbeeld de safety aan je filterhouder. Mag vervallen als er ook een 4e klem op je par zit. Geldt dit ook zo in Belgie of maakt het daar niet uit en moet er altijd een safety aan.
Als die ARBO regels door elkaar heen lopen is het wellicht raadzamer om die regels eerst europees gelijk te trekken om je daarna wederom in europees verband druk te maken over nieuwe en aanvullende regels.

Het fijne weet ik er niet van, maar ik hoorde van het weekend over het gebruiken van extra safety's aan je parren. Veilig, maar schijnbaar niet werkbaar want het stellen werd zo toch wel heel lastig. Nu blijkt ook dat de ARBO zich niet druk maakt of het nog wel werkbaar is wat ze verzinnen. 

Kortom.
Nederland barst van de verenigingen die zich druk (willen) maken voor hun leden. En jawel, R&R heeft er ook eentje PRESA die overloopt van de leden en de ideeen. Mijn bescheiden mening is dat het binnen die club net zo zal gaan als bij al die andere goedbedoelde clubjes. De groten roepen en de kleinen hebben maar ja en amen te zeggen.
De ARBO loopt over van ambtenaren die hun tijd moeten vol maken en met het ene na het andere idee of symposium komen om je te vertellen dat hoe je gisteren nog volgens de laatste regels werkte morgen niet meer mag.
Wellicht in alle lidstaten van Europa de wetten, regels en de controle op de naleving ervan op evenveel manieren gebeurt als dat er lidstaten zijn.

Eigenlijk moet je gewoon je ding doen, met je collega's en bijvoorbeeld hier op een forum eens goed de veiligheid binnen jullie bedrijf doorlichten. Moet je dingen aanpassen, doe dat dan ook. Kost dat geld, geef dat er dan ook aan uit. Wil je dat niet of kun je dat niet, dan denk ik dat je beter kunt stoppen en een ander vak kunt gaan kiezen. De trend binnen de we

----------


## rinus bakker

Heren collega's en meedenkers/posters,
ik ben er een dikke week tussenuit wegens drukte elders, maar dit onderwerp verdient meer aandacht dan een snel antwoord op de meer wezenlijke opmerkingen. Dus ik zal proberen tussentijds nog in de papieren te duiken... droge ellende, mar wat moet dat moet.
Ik heb lang niet alle Belgische "vertalingen" van de Europese Richtlijnen, maar kan Tiemen wel meteen vertellen dat er daarin wel degelijk minimale Europese Eisen staan die in elk ! land van kracht (moeten) zijn.
En dat van die 4 klem ???? 
De regels zeggen dat in geval van het gevaar van bezwijken van een enkele ophanging / ophangpunt er een voorziening moet zijn die vallen voorkomt.
Als je al twee onafhankelijke ophangingen (beugels, klemmen)hebt is de rest toch op te vatten als "redundancy". En elke tafel staat toch op 4 poten... netzogoed als bij het aanslaan van lasten in een 4-sprong de rekenregels in de normen zich baseren op een last als zou die in 2-sprong hangen.   

tot volgende week

rinus

----------


## Tiemen

Dit is zooooooooo typerend voor dit forum hé....Een handjevol mensen die reagerenn (en nog een handjevol waarvan te verwachten valt dat ze dat zullen doen). En de rest? Nooit met veiligheid te maken? Er moet pot vol koffie over gepraat worden. En dan zullen er discussies zijn. En dan zullen er meningsverschillen zijn. Maar zo wordt iedereen toch wijzer? En zo komt het misschien toch ooit nog goed (ja I know, wishfull thinking). Ik weet dat ik al met Rinus in de clinch gelegen heb, en ik weet ook dat ik belange niet altijd gelijk heb. Maar wij praten er tenminste over. En wat gebeurd dan : 'oh Rinus, wat ben jij een zeikerd'. Ja, idd. dat is hoe het moet! Pffff. Als ik naar de forummieting kom breng ik veel Belgisch bier mee...Dat we niet constant over deze interessante_doch blijkbaar voor weinig mensen bespreekbare_ materie moeten praten!

Tiemen

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tja Tiemen, veel mensen op het forum hier, kennen niet iedereen persoonlijk, maar ze doen ook geen moeite om iemand te leren kennen, al is het maar "cyber". De een weet het vaak nog beter dan de ander enz,enz...Dit onderwerp had een jaar of 2 geleden al an de orde kunnen zijn, ik kan me in iedergeval 2 zeg maar "dode" heugen, de een kwam op het forum, de ander werd niet over gesproken terwijl die persoon nog iets bekender was dan de lichtman van Jovink...En die persoon ws trouwens ook geen lichtman...Ik weet van mezelf of ik iets veilig kan uitvoeren of niet, lukt dat niet, gaat dat echt niet door, kost wat het kost...Ik zeg wel altijd : licht zuigt, maar ik hang ok genoeg licht weg, omdat het toch bij mijn werk hoord...Als door bepaalde omstandigheden een paar lampen niet goed staan, jammer..Wil de klant zelf de lamp goed hangen, no problem...Ik vind het wel frapant, dat de meeste ongevallen, naar mijn mening onder de licht mensen voor komt...Maar veel licht mensen die ik ken, zijn ook niet 100%...En het ergste van dat soort mensen is, hun lampjes gaan voor op alles, met de evt. gevolgen...Maar, zoals eerde besproken, het ligt ten alletijden aan de werkwijze van het bedrijf/werkgever...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## ralph

Om nu meteen te gaan verkondigen dat het aan het forum ligt dat er zo weinig mensen reageren op dit onderwerp.....

1. heleboel mensen denken dat dit onderwerp niet op hen slaat
2. door te verkondigen dat niemand reageert en dat anderen direct weer met hun mening klaarstaan bereik je alleen maar dat mensen zich niet geroepen voelen om te reageren.

als reactie op menno zijn verzoek om meer openheid te geven in wat de PRESA (waar J&H inderdaad bij aangesloten is)betekend voor de veiligheid van een ieder: niets!
nog niet, op termijn zal je echter kunnen verwachten dat voorstellen worden geïnitieerd door de PRESA. 
Lekker vaag zal je zeggen, maar concreter is het momenteel nog niet.

Tiemen stelt dat bepaalde manier van werken, de arbeidsuren, ingeburgerd is. Laten nu net die arbeidsuren iets bijzonders zijn...

Leg aan een vrachtwagen chauffeur maar eens uit dat je na 2 uur gewerkt te hebben niet verplicht bent een half uur te rusten en dat je na 8 rijuren verplicht je wagen 12 uur langs de kant van de weg moet laten staan. Hij zal je direct vertekllen dat hij daarop gecontroleerd wordt en dat hij ook verplicht is om zijn oude tachoschijven te overhandigen...

Dan gaan wij er nog van uit dat een werkdag van 14 uur heel normaal is?
wie is er raar bezig vraag ik me dan af....

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## DeMennooos

het is natuurlijk wel typisch Nederlands dat er ergens achter een stel bureau's in een veel te duur pand met een veel te hoog salaris een stel ambtenaren zitten die bedenken hoe zij vinden dat het niet moet. Of dat nou werkbaar is of niet, dat is dan jou probleem.

En als jij vindt dat het anders moet, is dat ook jou probleem. Er wordt gewoon gezegd: Ik bedenk hoe het niet moet, verzin dan zelf maar hoe het wel moet.

Ik hoorde wel een leuke over het tillen van gewicht. Mag niet meer dan 25Kg. Geldt niet alleen in onze branche maar voor iedereen. Probleem kwam toen bij het ballet. Iedereen ken die gozer in die strakke maillot wel die zo'n grietje optilt. Hmmm wil niet veel zeggen, maar die is zwaarder dan 25Kg. Dus die zou je met 2 man moeten tillen. Nu is er na lang gesteggel eindelijk een ontheffing voor dat specifieke doel uitgegeven.
En dan nog iets anders over het tillen. Je mag alleen niet meer dan 25Kg tillen. Wie heeft er op zijn kisten het gewicht staan? Of wie loopt er met een weegschaal. Of wordt er maar gegokt van zo veel zal het ongeveer wegen.

Even een kleine correctie; het gaat mij niet alleen om de veiligheid. De ARBO discussie eens aanzwengelen is iets wat ook zeer interessant kan zijn. Wellicht dat de heren van J&H die hun tijd in de PRESA investeren iets er mee kunnen proberen te doen. Als ze al langs de gedachten van de grote heren komen.

Ik blijf erbij dat de PRESA een leuke club is die in de verre toekomst een kleine kans heeft iets te veranderen, maar in een tijdsbestek van een jaartje of 3 verwacht ik daar geen wonderen van.
Het is een van de vele clubjes die voor een klein deel van de branche proberen te praten.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DeMennooos

Trouwens, het is niet specifiek het forum dat er geen hond reageert, maar aan de mentaliteit van de gebruikers van het forum.
Bang dat als ze wat roepen meteen bij de enkels worden afgefikt door een enkele gebruiker. Dus bij deze maar meteen een oproep om gewoon mee te doen in de discussie en je niet te laten weerhouden door een ongezouten reactie. 

Ja er zijn onderwerpen waar ik ook heerlijk kan schoppen, maar dit onderwerp vindt ik iets te serieus om daar niet op een serieuze manier mee om te gaan. We hebben met zijn allen te maken met dezelfde ARBO regels.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Triple S

Wat volgens mij ook een punt is dat veel leden hier niet bij een bedrijf zijn aangesloten, en dus voor zichzelf hobbyen/werken. Ik ben daar één van. Je arbeidsuren doen er dan in één keer niet zo veel meer toe. Je bent bezig met je hobby, dat doe je graag, en het maakt dus niet zo veel uit hoe lang je er mee bezig bent. (tot op zekere hoogte).

In zekere zin geld dit ook voor de veiligheidsvoorschriften, hoe fout dat ook is. Veiligheid kost veel geld, en ik kan me voorstellen dat semi-pro's/hobbyisten er (mede) daarom wel eens aan voorbij gaan.
Let wel: Ik ben het hier niet mee eens, maar het is zeker niet hypothetisch.

Ook is het zo dat met een klein drive-in showtje er minder risicovolle werkzaamheden zijn dan wanneer een rek met licht of een cluster met geluid de lucht in gaat. 
Als je van een flightcase valt als je een parretje op je Botex T-barretje aan het richten bent, is de kans op ernstig letsel kleiner dan wanneer je uit een truss valt van 10 meter hoogte.

Het probleem is hoe je e.e.a. moet controleren. Als de regels streng nageleefd gaan worden, moet je dus ook weten wanneer de "plaatselijke geluid/lichtboer" een (gehuurde, of erger nog zelfgebouwde)truss-stelling inklimt om daar een hoop licht in te hangen voor de musical van de buurtvereniging. Feitelijk niet te doen dus, terwijl hij wel zichzelf, en ook anderen, in gevaar brengt.

Gevolg van bovenstaande is dat alleen de (paar)grote bedrijven op de grote evenementen gecontroleerd gaan worden, en dat deze bedrijven weer een extra kostenpost er bovenop krijgen t.o.v. de "semi-profs" die kleine en middelgrote klussen doen. Hierdoor moeten hun prijzen nog verder omhoog (waardoor ze waarschijnlijk weer werk kwijtraken aan eerder genoemde "semi's"), of moet de werkdruk van het personeel nog verder omhoog, en we waren het er over eens dat die werkdruk al eigenlijk te hoog lag. 

Kortom: Er is nog een lange, zwaar begaanbare weg te gaan waarvan je eigenlijk op voorhand kan weten dat íe je niet brengt waar je heen wil. 

Probleem is gek gezegd eigenlijk een klein beetje dat het vak te leuk is. Er zijn mensen die het uit hobby doen, en derhalve dingen doen die ze in een andere bedrijfstak nooit voor een baas zouden doen (zoals dagen van 15 uur draaien). 

Ik doe het zelf ook voor de hobby, maar ik heb meer zoiets van "als het teveel op werken gaat lijken, hoeft het voor mij niet". 
Werken doe ik al op mijn werk  :Smile:   Als ze mij vragen om een meerdaags festival te doen, steek ik m'n nek niet uit, ik stuur ze door naar een profi bedrijf. Ik doe wel een bandje in de kroeg. 
Op deze manier weet ik zeker dat ik niet (zonder beveiliging en kennis van de materie, want die heb ik niet) in een truss hoef te klimmen en spullen hoef te riggen. 

Veel mensen en bedrijfjes denken er helaas anders over, dus ben ik bang dat er ondanks dit soort vreselijke ongevallen niets zal veranderen. 

"Simpele" andere dingen als even langs de kant van de weg een tukkie doen voordat je verder rijdt, is maar zijdelings relevant aan deze bedrijfstak. Ook als je van kantoor naar huis rijdt, kun je overvallen worden door slaap. (zeker als het een beetje duf kantoor is, geloof me...). Blijft wel feit dat je dan gewoon je verstand moet gebruiken. (stoppen dus), en zo zijn er meer dingen die gewoon berusten op gezond verstand.

Wat me ook opvalt is dat je nu mensen hoort klagen dat ze veel, lang en intensief moeten werken, maar als je een ploeg geluids-en lichtboeren bij elkaar zet, ze om het hardst lopen te brallen dat ze "vier shows in één weekend hadden, en maar 5 uur hebben geslapen ...etc.etc..  bla bla...."  Waarschijnlijk weer eerder genoemd verschil tussen "echte"-en "semi"pro's.

Kortom, hier kom je denk ik nooit helemaal uit.










Don't call me DJ!

----------


## Booster

Ik wil me erg graag aan de regels houden, maar soms wordt het me wel erg moeilijk gemaakt.
Bijv. ik werk bij een poppodium, het stellen van lampen... Voortruss gebeurt met een genie, achtertruss kan via een layer maar middentruss is een verhaal apart... genie op het podium is geen doen, die moet er met minimaal 4 man opgeduwd worden... jojo-en lukt mij wel aardig, maar niet elke gasttecnicus kan er mee werken... dus, dan maar de ladder op. Nu is het een veilige ladder, maar toch, ik ga niet naar boven zonder dat er iemand tegenwicht geeft... maar dan nog? stel ik verlies even het evenwicht...houdt die ene man op de grond die ladder echt niet overeind... ik zit wel zo'n 5 meter boven de grond... zonder harnas.
Waarom zonder harnas? simpel: hebben we niet.
En nu? tsja... niet doen is het enige goede antwoord, ga maar jojo-en. Maar in de praktijk werkt het altijd anders uit... waarom? Tijdsdruk.
Dat zijn de momenten waarbij er "nog even snel iets"... grondig mis kan gaan.
Ik ben wel bezig voor een tuigje, of de regel dat er gejojo'd wordt... maar dan nog is het veel te vaak "ieder voor zich". Wat ik vind moet ik maar bij de politie brengen, de ander gaat de ladder wel op.
Moet ik dan echt de schooljuf uit gaan hangen?

Nog een leuk ARBO-puntje... werk en rust-tijden. Tegenwoordig hou ik me er redelijk goed aan. Ja, ik werk soms wel eens dagen langer dan 12 uur, maar dat zijn wel dagen waarbij je tussendoor vaak nog minimaal 3 uur uit kan rusten.
Ik heb ooit een keer een dag van 24 uur gedraait op 6 uur slaap (verdeeld over de 2 nachten er voor)... dat is mijn les wel geweest... ik dank *** nog steeds op m'n blote knieën dat er toen niets is mis gegaan.
Maar even zo goed, vaak genoeg wordt ik gevraagd om een klus te doen en als ik dan nee zeg omdat ik de dag er voor tot na 2 uur moet werken, vinden ze me een mietje... prima, als meisje is dat toch minder erg om te horen... maar toch... 
Na veel gediscuzeur wordt er ook van de andere kant mijn gelijk in het recht gesteld, maar toch proberen ze het.
Dit kàn niet!.... toch? wel dus, want er zijn er genoeg die zichzelf maar al te graag voorbij rennen om dit en dat klusje nog te doen.

Ja ik kan het geld goed gebruiken, heel goed zelfs...
Maar mijn gezondheid is meer waard dan welk salaris dan ook.
Ik werk om te leven, niet andersom.

En over rijden en bij-rijden... als ik terug kom van "waar dan ook" en moe ben, zet ik de auto aan de kant en ga slapen, ongeacht wie er naast me zit. Ik verwacht eigenlijk niet anders bij anderen mochten zij achter het stuur zitten.
Genoeg mensen die "nog wel even door gaan"... het spijt me, maar ik pak wel een taxi.
Maar dan weer de vraag... hoe veel is jouw gezondheid waard?

Prioriteiten stellen.

Nu ben ik echt niet een wandelend voorbeeld van hoe het allemaal zou moeten in het leven, maar ik heb een gezond stel hersenen in m'n hoofd en beiden wil ik houden... gebruik ze.


Luister naar Je Moeder

----------


## Tiemen

Mhm interessant punt...Er zijn geen harnassen van firma, dus dan ist zoiets van, zonder harnas. Maar wat later zeg je, "prioriteiten stellen". Kan het dan geen prioriteit worden om zelf voor de nodige uitrusting te zorgen? (harnas, klimgordel, sling, pulley, 8, touw, en wat musketons). Op zich hoeft dat toch niet ongelofelijk duur te zijn, maar we moeten eens wat verder durven kijken dan ons neus lang is. En dan zullen er wel reacties zijn van 'mietje', 'is dat nu nodig?', enz...Maar moeten we het daarom laten. Misschien vraagt het gewoon een mentaliteitswijziging, maar wat basis veiligheidsmateriaal zou eigenlijk even handig kunnen zijn als een leatherman of een Maglite!

Tiemen

----------


## Booster

Qua privé aanschaf van dat soort dingen: je moet er maar geld voor hebben... Dan ligt mijn prioriteit toch echt bij eten en zelfs dàt is vaak nog iets wat ik niet kan betalen, sparen gaat niet als ik niet eens genoeg binnen krijg (van het zelfde bedrijf zonder harnas) om de vaste lasten te betalen.
Inderdaad qua eigendom voor veiligheid is voor mij nu m'n eerste prioriteit een harnas, maar dat is ie al sinds januari.
M'n victorinox en maglite zijn krijgertjes, eveneens als m'n veiligheidsschoenen... lang leve verjaardagen (26-12 is't weer feest).

Het is absoluut een goed punt Tiem, je hebt 100% gelijk, maar wat nu als je er echt geen geld voor hebt? 


Luister naar Je Moeder

----------


## CHRIS_B

eigen harnas is eerlijk gezegd geen doen want dit soort veiligheidsdingen moeten gekeurd worden en hier kan binnen een bedrijf makkelijker een controle op uitgeoefent worden dan dat kan als een individu

het is dan in mijn ogen ook de taak van een bedrijf om zowel voor de vaste mensen als ook voor de inleners en freelancers voor minimale veiligheidsmiddelen te zorgen zoals harnassen en dergelijke

veiligheidsschoenen is weer een ander verhaal, dit is namelijk persoonsgebonden,

een helm is weer een ander puntje 
aan de ene kant zeg ik, die moet iedereen zelf hebben, want dan kan je nooit zeggen van er zijn niet genoeg helmen dus dan maar zonder, of die helm is ranzig die zet ik niet op en je weet dan zelf of de helm nog wel veilig is aangezien dit bij een helm een stuk makkelijker te controleren is aan de hand van de aankoopdatum

oordoppen zou door de werkgever uitgedeelt moeten worden aangezien die jou op klus stuurt en weet wat er staat te gebeuren en je niet op iedere klus je doppen nodig hebt

andere dingen weet ik ff niet

bovenstaande is ongeveer me eigen mening, deels ook die van colega's en vrienden

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> eigen harnas is eerlijk gezegd geen doen want dit soort veiligheidsdingen moeten gekeurd worden en hier kan binnen een bedrijf makkelijker een controle op uitgeoefent worden dan dat kan als een individu



Sorry, maar dit vind ik klinkklare onzin. Het spijt me. Mijn mening wordt onderbouwd door een klein firmaatje waar de mensen hun eigen harnas bijhebben : eml.

Keuring van individueel materiaal kan via het bedrijf gebeuren (kan niet alleen, moet zelfs).

Tiemen

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> eigen harnas is eerlijk gezegd geen doen want dit soort veiligheidsdingen moeten gekeurd worden en hier kan binnen een bedrijf makkelijker een controle op uitgeoefent worden dan dat kan als een individu
> ...



ik doel meer op de mensen die niet een bedrijf hebben die het voor ze keurt, en dat zijn dus de vrijwilligers zoals ik maar ook de mensen die via uitleenoprganisaties of uitzendbureau's werken

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## Tiemen

En waarom zou een individu geen keuring kunnen krijgen van zijn materiaal? Is dat dan een reden om geen harnas te dragen? Ok, dan draag ik toch nog liever een niet-gekeurd harnas dan géén...Ik snap de redenering echt neit...

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> En waarom zou een individu geen keuring kunnen krijgen van zijn materiaal? Is dat dan een reden om geen harnas te dragen? Ok, dan draag ik toch nog liever een niet-gekeurd harnas dan géén...Ik snap de redenering echt neit...



stel ik koop een harnas, ik zou niet weten waar ik dat moet laten keuren en ik vraag me af of ik t uberhaupt wel kan betalen want over t algemeen betekent dingen op de juiste manier doen dat je een hoop geld kwijt bent

en dan kan je zeggen liever iets ongekeurds dan helemaal niets, en daar geef ik je dan ook gelijk in, maar we zullen op een punt komen dat je bij bepaalde bedrijven niet met die ongekeurde spullen mag werken en dus werkeloos thuis zit

dus moet je je spullen keuren en niet iedereen heeft t geld daarvoor dus is mijn idee dat t bedrijf waarvoor je werkt het moet keuren en ook verstrekken zodat iedereen met veilige en gekeurde spullen werkt

hoop dat t nu wat duidelijker is

bovenstaande is trouwens gebasseerd op de werkwijze van koningklijke saan, die (was ik vergeten erbij te zeggen)volgens een van hun chauffeurs alles onder eigen beheer houden omdat ze daardoor zeker weten dat iedereen met goede spullen rondloopt en ze dus gevrijwaard zijn van schadeclaims aangezien alleen nog verkeerd gebruik de oorzaak kan zijn van ongelukken

(uitzonderingen daargelaten)


beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> ik doel meer op de mensen die niet een bedrijf hebben die het voor ze keurt, en dat zijn dus de vrijwilligers zoals ik maar ook de mensen die via uitleenoprganisaties of uitzendbureau's werken



Tiemen ik kan mee zeer goed vinden in je stelling... 
maar Chris B moet ik dan ook weer gelijk geven...
Het feit dat heel wat events putten uit de krachten van medewerkers uit - zoals hij het noemt - uitleenorganisaties of uitzendbureau's, komt ook dit niet de veiligheid ten goede!!!

Heel veel van deze 'tijdelijke' medewerkers hebben zelfs geen tot weinig ervaring in de sector.  Er gebeuren zelfs ongelukken (en kan er zelf van meespreken) tijdens bv gewoon het laden van vrachtwagens...
Waarom? Deze krachten hebben allemaal wel de ambitie om mee te werken en zetten zich dan ook voor 100% in en willen hun bewijzen.
Ook dit leidt tot gevaarlijke situaties... 
Laten we het volgende WAARGEBEURDE voorbeeld nemen :

Persoon X van 'uitzendbureau' X wordt naar een event gestuurd, persoon X heeft al enkele evenementen al wat 'ervaring' kunnen opdoen op sommige gebied.  Nu wordt die persoon plots naar boven in de nok gestuurd om een volgspot te bedienen, nooit klom hij een laddertje op... enkel wordt hem in de rapte door iemand uitgelegd hoe om te gaan met de valbeveiling... de rest van het verhaal kunnen jullie wel zelf invullen.  De veiligheidsvoorzieningen waren er, waren getest, en de persoon had 'instructies' gekregen maar het ontbrak hem totaal in ervaring.  Gelukkig liep het nog redelijk goed af...

****************************




> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> eigen harnas is eerlijk gezegd geen doen want dit soort veiligheidsdingen moeten gekeurd worden en hier kan binnen een bedrijf makkelijker een controle op uitgeoefent worden dan dat kan als een individu
> ...




Er lopen in de sector natuurlijk heel wat mensen rond die hun eigen materiaal hebben en dat wordt gekeurd door de firma zelf (EML, Flashlight, Phlippo, SN Producties, Stageco...). maar deze mensen zijn nog steeds in de minderheid.
En ik ben er zeker van dat deze mensen ook al het nodige zullen doen om hun materieel in opperbeste staat te houden.  
Ook ik heb destijds mij materieel aangeschaft en laten keuren toen ik nog voor een hogervermelde firma heel wat klussen deed...
Heb er wel even op moeten aandringen maar ik stond er op en heb enkele klussen geweigerd en dan anderen het wel zien doen. 

Er lopen heel veel mensen rond die :
A) het geldt niet hebben om zulk materiaal aan te schaffen
B) de nodige cursussen te volgen
C) een klus willen doen uit geldnood en daardoor lak hebben aan veiligheid
D) klussen aannemen en onhaalbare DEADLINE hebben vooropgesteld waardoor er een loopje MOET genomen worden met veiligheid en veiligheidsvoorziening om tijd en kosten te sparen...

Zeer jammer, maar dat is de realiteit...
Je moet het GELD, tijd en de nodige ervaring hebben en KRIJGEN om er zeker van te zijn dat je veilig bezig bent en dat is voor velen de drempel.

Ook ik - en dit geldt voor IEDEREEN in deze sector!!! - hebben wel een idee wat veiligheid inhoudt, maar het dan nog allemaal toepassen... Oh jee, dat is

----------


## DeMennooos

Persoonlijk zou ik het onderscheid willen maken tussen:
1. In dienst bij
2. Freelance

Bij personeel wat in loondienst is, vindt ik het de eerste verantwoordelijkheid van de werkgever om zorg te dragen voor de benodigde tools om veilig te werken.
Ik kan me ook niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat het wettelijk ook zo geregeld is.

Ik vindt dat bij freelance personeel die verantwoordelijkheid bij de freelancer zelf ligt. Tenslotte is die freelancer dan verzekerd van de juiste tools bij iedere klus. En ik zou het ook niet echt fijn vinden om de helm van een ander te dragen, al was het alleen maar uit hygienisch oogpunt.

Een combinatie van beiden zou natuurlijk een ideale oplossing zijn.
Een freelancer zorgt zelf voor de benodigde tools, maar de opdrachtgever heeft dezelfde tools op locatie zodat er altijd de juiste voorzieningen aanwezig zijn. Als freelancer kun je ook met de leverancier van bijvoorbeeld je tuigje afspraken maken over de keuringen.

Net als Mansho ben ik in de gelukkige positie om te werken bij een bedrijf waar goed geinvesteerd wordt in veilig werken. En ook wij zien onderweg steeds vaker de concullega die dat niet doet. Ik ben het eens met de stelling dat als je nu niet investeert in veilig werken je straks bij de groep hoort die de deuren kan gaan sluiten omdat de investeringen dusdanige kosten met zich meebrengen dat het helemaal niet meer te doen is.

Een punt van ongelukjes waar ik altijd tegen aan loop is hoofd stoten. Niet omdat ik niet uitkijk, maar ik ben over het algemeen de langste van het stel en omdat de rest ook bij de truss moet kunnen bij het bouwen hangt ie voor mij net te laag. Het heeft al de nodige blauwe plekken, bulten en schrammen op geleverd. Om die te voorkomen zou ik of langere collega's moeten hebben of echt een middeleeuws harnas aantrekken <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> Persoonlijk zou ik het onderscheid willen maken tussen:
> 1. In dienst bij
> 2. Freelance
> 
> Bij personeel wat in loondienst is, vindt ik het de eerste verantwoordelijkheid van de werkgever om zorg te dragen voor de benodigde tools om veilig te werken.
> Ik kan me ook niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat het wettelijk ook zo geregeld is.
> 
> Ik vindt dat bij freelance personeel die verantwoordelijkheid bij de freelancer zelf ligt. Tenslotte is die freelancer dan verzekerd van de juiste tools bij iedere klus. En ik zou het ook niet echt fijn vinden om de helm van een ander te dragen, al was het alleen maar uit hygienisch oogpunt.
> ...



watbetreft je hoofd &gt; gebruik je (verplichte) helm en zorg ervoor dat bijvoorbeeld de koppelstukken van een truss een vel rode kleur hebben ofzo, of dat er een ander iets is wat de truss duidelijk zichtbaar maakt (voorzover zo een groot stul aluminium nog niet duidelijk genoeg is  :Big Grin:  )

freelancers zouden trouwens ook de mogenlijkheid moeten kunnen krijgen om gekeurde spullen te huren bij de werkgever, of via een bedrijf waarvoor ze gewerkt hebben of gaan werken hun materiaal kunnen laten keuren

ik denk dat dat op zich een erg werkbare situatie op zou leveren

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## raijin

> citaat: Persoonlijk zou ik het onderscheid willen maken tussen:
> 1. In dienst bij
> 2. Freelance



Wat dacht je van vrijwilligers? Die zijn er ook nog meer als genoeg te vinden. Vaak erg fanatiek en denken niet altijd aan risico. Ik ben er zelf een geweest, en heb herinneringen van meerdere situaties die heel erg mis hadden kunnen gaan (gelukkig nooit gebeurd).





> citaat:Een freelancer zorgt zelf voor de benodigde tools, maar de opdrachtgever heeft dezelfde tools op locatie zodat er altijd de juiste voorzieningen aanwezig zijn.



Ik ben zelf freelance, en sta geheel achter deze opmerking. Ik heb zelf helm/harnas/veiligheidsschoenen/gehoorbescherming/handschoenen en andere benodigdheden bij. Ik heb collega's van mij zonder harnas door trussen zien klimmen op behoorlijke hoogtes waar de baas van het bedrijf notabene bij stond. De volgende dag had deze extra harnassen meegenomen, maar dat was zoiezo al te laat. 
Als je als freelancer gaat werken kun je er het beste vanuit gaan dat het bedrijf deze spullen niet altijd heeft. Daarbij is het zo dat jij in principe je eigen werkgever bent. Dus als je ergens uitflikkerd en bij geluk alleen maar zwaar arbeidsongeschikt geworden bent, hoop ik dat je een goede verzekering hebt, want je wordt niet doorbetaald. 
Dit is overigens niet de enige reden dat ik mij eigen spullen heb. Ik kan me ook heel goed vinden in het hygienische argument. Maar ik heb daar eigenlijk nog een ander argument bij dat nog veel sterker geldt: 

Je weet niet wat er met het materiaal gebeurd is voor het in jou handen komt. 

Een helm kan perongeluk gevallen zijn, een valbeveiligingskabel kan een opdonder gehad hebben omdat iemand uitgeleed of wat dan ook. Zonlicht heeft ook invloed op de staat van je kabels en harnassen. Onzichtbare schades zijn denk ik wel het gevaarlijkste in dat opzicht. 
Ik heb dus mijn eigen spullen zodat ik weet wat er wel en niet gebeurd is met die spullen en ze kan vervangen indien nodig.





> citaat: En waarom zou een individu geen keuring kunnen krijgen van zijn materiaal?



Het kan aan mij liggen, maar ik neem aan dat wanneer men iets koopt je als eerste kijkt of het aan alle normen voldoet (CE enzovoorts) dit houd ook in dat het gekeurd is. Daarnaast heb ik op een deel van mijn spullen een garantie/onderhoud zitten. Hier vraag je toch ook om als je een auto of iets dergelijks koopt lijkt mij. Zorg ervoor dat je spul gecertificeerd is, en controleer het ook zelf of dit klopt! 

Sommige eisen van bijvoorbeeld de ARBO kloppen niet voor 100% (dat wisten jullie vast nog niet... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> ); de helm die ik heb voldoet net aan de norm als het gaat om het klepje dat erop zit, maar het bandje is net te sterk. Het bandje is namelijk gemaakt voor klimmen, iets wat ik de helft van mijn tijd doe, de andere helft sta ik op de grond, volgens de regels moet ik nu een andere helm opzetten omdat mijn bandje net iets te sterk is...

daarbij heb ik van het volgende ook last:
[quote]citaat: Een punt van ongelukjes waar ik altijd tegen aan loop is hoofd stoten. Niet omdat ik niet uitkijk, maar ik ben over het algemeen de langste van het stel en omdat de rest ook bij de truss moet kunnen bij het bouwen hangt ie voor mij net te laag. </BLOCKQUOTE i

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Wat dacht je van vrijwilligers? Die zijn er ook nog meer als genoeg te vinden. Vaak erg fanatiek en denken niet altijd aan risico.



Voor vrijwilligers vindt ik dat hetzelfde moet gelden als voor personeel in vaste dienst. Dus de werkgever zorgt voor de juiste tools. 






> citaat: maar ik stoort mijn hoofd niet wanneer ik geen helm op heb, maar wanneer ik m wel op heb, want dan moet ik nog een paar cm extra rekenen, en dat vergeet ik nog wel eens.



Denk dat ik dan continue ergens in vast zou hangen. Het scheelt regelmatig een halve meter dat de truss lager hangt dan wanneer ik alleen bezig ben.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Een freelancer zorgt zelf voor de benodigde tools, maar de opdrachtgever heeft dezelfde tools op locatie zodat er altijd de juiste voorzieningen aanwezig zijn.
> 			
> ...



maar laat je het ook jaarlijks (of binnen de termijn die ervoor staat) keuren door een keuringsbureau, of is t meer van ow dat kan nog wel mee want het ziet er nog goed uit

want in de bouwwereld waar ik zit is t gelukkig tegenwoordig bijna niet meer maar helaas toch nog te vaak regel inplaats van uitzondering

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## raijin

> citaat: maar laat je het ook jaarlijks (of binnen de termijn die ervoor staat) keuren door een keuringsbureau, of is t meer van ow dat kan nog wel mee want het ziet er nog goed uit



Ik laat een deel van mijn spullen (harnas en touwen voornamelijk) nakijken binnen de termijn die ervoor staat en/of wanneer ik vermoed dat er iets niet meer klopt. Ik voorkom graag onzichtbare schade, en met een "ow dat kan nog wel mee" instelling zie je deze niet.

Mag het licht uit
....aan...uit...aan...uit...aan

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: maar laat je het ook jaarlijks (of binnen de termijn die ervoor staat) keuren door een keuringsbureau, of is t meer van ow dat kan nog wel mee want het ziet er nog goed uit
> 			
> ...



waar laat je het eigenlijk nakijken??? lijkt me handig om een aantal adressen van keuringsorganisaties te hebben

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## Tiemen

voor België : AIB-Vincotte

Trouwens, het voldoen aan bepaalde normen (CE, EN...) is niet gelijk aan het gekeurd zijn (keuringsbewijs hebben).

Keuring valt onder 'persoonlijke beschermingsmiddelen', Vincotte is bevoegd om hiervoor keuringsbewijzen af te leveren, keuring moet jaarlijks gebeuren.

Tiemen

----------


## peentje

Ik kom nooit op lokaties waar gebruik gemaakt moet worden van harnassen e.d. Dus ik heb die spullen ook niet nodig. Dus als ik ooit naar zoiets toe moet dan ga ik er vanuit dat de opdrachtgever voor een veilige werkomgeving zorgt. Met alle benodigde voorzieningen. 

Is het ook zo dat er iemand aanwezig moet zijn die een opleiding heeft om met harnassen, touwen en 8en te werken. In de vrijetijds sport kan ik niet zomaar een touw over de rotsen gooien en naar beneden abseilen..... ben ik absoluut niet verzekerd. Er moet dan altijd een erkende begeleider aanwezig zijn.... Hoe zit dit in deze branche.....?????

i'm a handyman, i screw anything

----------


## Gast1401081

zonder nou heiliger dan de paus te willen zijn : denk er eens over na om ( al was het maar voor de rustiger tijden) er een stukje omzet / werk naast te vinden, zodat je gemakkelijker kunt zeggen : F... Y.. ik wil niet dood.  De meeste freelancers gaan nog steeds op hun bek/nek omdat ze zich de pleuris moeten werken om een boterham te verdienen. En laten we wel wezen : zelfs de beste tec in de wereld werkt geen 250 dagen per jaar, maar qua uren komt-ie er ruimschoots overheen.

Voorbeeldje : een oud bandje van mij " bezuinigde " één tech weg, zodat er meer geld overbleef voor de resterende twee. Die konden nu hun brood verdienen, maar reden binnen twee maanden de vrachtwagen total-loss. Was de bijrijder tien seconden later wakker geworden dan was dat met een ANWB-paal voor zijn kop geweest. Ze kunnen het nu navertellen, maar dat had weinig gescheeld.

Vandaar ook mijn advies in de thread van Ralph den Ridder http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6488
om te gaan part-timen in deze branch. Heb je tenminste iets om op terug te vallen ( niet letterlijk, maar als dat letterlijk gebeurt : nou ja , je snapt 'm wel)...

En aangezien ik zelf ook met zo'n bijltje gehakt heb: dit is geen theoretisch gelul, maar ik heb praktijkvoorbeeelden genoeg..........................................

een luie staatmuzikant : lalalalalala  geld??

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> eigen harnas is eerlijk gezegd geen doen want dit soort veiligheidsdingen moeten gekeurd worden



(FF terug tussendoor en FF kijken en meteen toch ook maar weer FF het forum op)
Kom op Chris...
dat soort keuringen gebeuren echt niet door mensen die daar 25 jaar voor gestudeerd moeten hebben.. er zijn (Europese) normen voor dit soort zaken en die kosten pakweg € 20,00- € 40,00. 
Het gordel zelf zal je voor een € 100,00 kunnen aanschaffen...
Slings en biners en wat andere lossen meuk nog eens € 100,00
Wat vind je (je eigen!!!) leven precies waard?<img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>
Of ben je zo waardeloos dat de opdrachtgevers dat op en uiterst onsympathieke manier in de vorm van te weinig geld proberen uit te drukken? 
Kom op! Dit vak en deze business draait om mensen!!! Dure spullen kan elk dokterszoontje, IT-ettertje of drugsdealer aanschaffen. Om ze goed te laten werken heb je (goede) mensen nodig. Vindt je jezelf (nog) niet goed genoeg: scholen of bijscholen. 
En anders gewoon af en toe "een middelvinger" naar zo'n uitknijper. Zelfs al is het je hobby... je hobby moet toch niet je dood worden: autocoureur-amateurs dragen ook echt wel autogordels!

rinus bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Menno,




> citaat:
> mag alleen niet meer dan 25Kg tillen. Wie heeft er op zijn kisten het gewicht staan?



Heel vaak lees ik jouw bijdragen met instemming, maar deze was te gemakkelijk! 
Dat van die kisten-gewichten.... daar is wat aan te doen he... Een kabelkist is (bijna) altijd een kabelkist - en heel soms eens niet, want dan is het misschien een staalkabelkist? - dus weeg hem maar eens met de verschillende "normale" combinaties van kabelinhoud... en BINGO. Dat kan je er zo op zetten, weet je ook meteen het minimale aantal benodigde flightcase-handles! 
En daarnaast hebben heeeeeeeeeeeeeel veel andere kisten altijd dezelfde inhoud: amps, dimmers, mixers, draaitafels, truss-pennen, takels, MAC's, Zwieps, Zwabbers en Wappers en weet-ik-niet-wat..
Hupsa: 1 keer wegen en dat kan er ook zo opgezet worden! Dat hadden we in de tijd dat we met RhinoRigs verhuur deden (pakweg 10 jaar geleden!) al voor elkaar voor ca. 90% van alle trussdollies en flight cases. 





> citaat: ....de PRESA een leuke club is ....Het is een van de vele clubjes die voor een klein deel van de branche proberen te praten.



Kleine correctie: het is een van de die kleine clubjes die voor een groot deel van deze (versnipperde) branche probeert het woord op een redelijke wijze te voeren. [Ikzelf ben betrokken bij wat andere clubjes, maar weet dondersgoed hoeveel tijd en moeite erin gaat zitten om dingen in gang te zetten en dan rollend te houden... en dan ook nog plezier in je werk te houden, terwijl concullega's het vaak allemaal maar een hoop gel*l vinden. Om vervolgens wel op de kar mee te rijden en er soms ook nog goede sier mee te maken alsof ze het zelf bedacht hadden. 
Van het laatste zal ik je zeker niet betichten, maar het is heel moeilijk om in dit kleine en overvolle land, waar vanwege de beperkte reis/rijtijden iedereen een directe concurrent van elkaar is/kan zijn, een club te vormen die even vergeten wil dat we niet alleen maar moeten concurreren maar soms ook gesamenlijke belangen hebben... zoals heldere regelgeving, verzekeringspolissen, opdrachtgeververplichtingen enz...
rinus

----------


## CHRIS_B

mijn leven is me veel waard

ik ben alleen niet zo rijk dat ik voor die enkele keer dat ik op hoogte werken moet mezelf een harnas kan veroorloven

ik ben namelijk gewoon een vrijwilliger, druk bezig met een rijbewijs en een opleiding en dan houd t financieel gezien niet echt over, net als bijvoorbeeld booster al eerder vertelde, niet iedereen heeft het geld ervoor ookal werken ze nog zo hard

dus vind ik dat een werkgever voor gekeurde harnassen moet zorgen, en dat hij de keuringsnormen openbaar moet maken aan zijn medewerkers, zoals dit ook gaat in de bouw waar ik werk, waar je voor iedere klus een risicoinventarisatie krijgt en een werkplek introductie

de risicoinventarisatie is hiervan nog de belangrijkste

In alle elctronica zit rook, 
als ´t eruit komt is ´t kapot.

----------


## DeMennooos

Ha die Rinus,

Het aangeven van gewicht op je kist is idd een simpel uit te voeren iets. De vraagstelling was dus ook wie dat heeft.
Kan me niet aan de voorzichtige indruk onttrekken dat 90% van de bedrijven bij benadering wel in zou kunnen schatten wat de inhoud van het kistje weegt, maar niet weet wat het precies weegt.

Ik ben het met je eens dat het een opgave is om een clubje op te richten en dat te zorgen dat deze goed blijft functioneren zonder dat men ook nog eens in de club zelf elkaar als concurrent ziet maar als collega. Het is iets waar we zelf in de digitale media ook nogal eens tegen aan lopen. Maar het is toch meer een mentaliteitskwestie.
En die is moeilijk tot bijna niet te veranderen.

Het nut van goede sier maken met en mee rijden op de kar van.... Zie het nut er niet echt van in om dat soort grappen uit te halen. De club opzich bereikt iets, of bereikt niets. En de niet leden zullen zich daar naar te hebben aanpassen als het van overheidswege wordt overgenomen. Het is natuurlijk wel een typisch Nederlands iets. Kijk maar naar voetbal (sorry!) We hebben gewonnen, ze hebben verloren.
Net als klappen voor de piloot of buschauffeur die er voor wordt betaald om mij veilig op mijn vakantiebestemming te parkeren.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: mijn leven is me veel waard



Zullen we zeggen "alles"?




> citaat: dus vind ik dat een werkgever voor gekeurde harnassen moet zorgen



Dat moet hij ook daadwerkelijk volgens de Arbowet!




> citaat: en dat hij de keuringsnormen openbaar moet maken aan zijn medewerkers



Dat zijn ze al (de reeks ~ NEN-EN 360) en die werkgever snapt er vaak toch niks van (= heel vaak een bureaukneus!) aan jou de taak om ook tussen tijds na een keuring je eigen materiaal goed te bekijken. Een keuring vrijwaart je echt niet van gevaren... vgl: een ongeluk na een APK-keuring op een auto!




> citaat:... zoals dit ook gaat in de bouw waar ik werk, waar je voor iedere klus een risicoinventarisatie krijgt en een werkplek introductie



IDD, en na de bouw zijn wij in de entertainment aan de beurt om "den gesel van den onbuigzame ArbeidsInspectie op den rug te gevoelen"




> citaat:de risicoinventarisatie is hiervan nog de belangrijkste



als je baas het niet voor je doet kun je maar beter voor jezelf gaan leren denken, en wegwimpelen van gevaren leiden al te vaak tot ongelukken!

rinus

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: mijn leven is me veel waard
> 			
> ...



ja  :Smile: 




> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: dus vind ik dat een werkgever voor gekeurde harnassen moet zorgen
> 			
> ...



weet ik, maar ze vergeten t nog weleens




> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: en dat hij de keuringsnormen openbaar moet maken aan zijn medewerkers
> 			
> ...



bureaukneuzen zouden vaker op de werkvloer moeten komen en bekijken wat nou wat is en bureaukneuzen zouden vind ik dan eigenlijk gewoon een aantal keren per jaar mee moeten draaien of in iedergeval een dag meelopen om te zien waar ze nou eigenlijk voor werken




> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:... zoals dit ook gaat in de bouw waar ik werk, waar je voor iedere klus een risicoinventarisatie krijgt en een werkplek introductie
> 			
> ...



das toch nie zo erg, is je eigen veiligheid




> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:de risicoinventarisatie is hiervan nog de belangrijkste
> 			
> ...



als de baas t niet doet doe ik t zelf en wijs de baas erop dat t wel had gemoeten..




Als rozijnen liggen te wellen, terwijl het recept krenten vermeldt, zijn die rozijnen dan "zinloos geweld"?

----------


## Gast1401081

BTW: de arbo wet heeft het niet over een werknemer als iemand die tegen betaling arbeid verricht, maar over iemand die arbeid verricht, dus ook de vrijwillegers ( zoontje van de buurman enzo) hangen bij een controle.








> citaat: Wet van 18 maart 1999, houdende bepalingen ter verbetering van de arbeidsomstandigheden (Arbeidsomstandighedenwet 1998)
> (Arbeidsomstandighedenwet 1998 [Versie geldig vanaf: 01-04-2002])
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Geschiedenis: Staatsblad 2000, 595;Staatsblad 2001, 481;Staatsblad 2001, 584;Staatsblad 2001, 628
> 
> Wij Beatrix, bij de gratie ***s, Koningin der Nederlanden, Prinses van Oranje-Nassau, enz. enz. enz.
> 
> ...




dus eenieder die geen werkgever is is automatisch werknemer, en valt dus onder die wet.

BRON :::  http://wetten.sdu.nl/cgi-bin/login/anonymous/ 
lalalalala  laatmaar

----------

